

My time with Server 2012 and Metro - madsushi
http://chasechristian.com/120/tech/my-time-with-server-2012-and-metro/

======
1010011010
"Server OS design needs to be mouse-centric"

I'm glad I got off the Windows treadmill, and manage only Unix-based things
these days.

~~~
madsushi
I capitalized "Server OS" because I specifically meant Windows Server. There
are simply too many people using Windows Server with a mouse today that will
be completely lost in Server 2012.

Microsoft's movement towards PowerShell is definitely a great change that's
been happening over the past few years, but many Windows Server admins are
novices with no command-line experience.

